
Show HN: HN User Tagger – helps keep track of users with tags - dthakur
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/momento-for-hacker-news/ldamdlljpkkejoiohakbapncdjfolgfh?ref=s
======
dthakur
Hi all! I built this on a long flight home. Inspired by flair on Reddit.
Feedback and suggestions are welcome.

